# Been feeding the wrong thing



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Usually I'm feeding my 3 4" red bellies like 12 feeders and some beefheart every day. They would usually just sit around a bit(like 20 minutes) and then start to go for the food. But today I picked up some shrimp because I heard that it was good for them and as soon as I dropped it in all 3 of them just darted at it and tore the thing up. It wwas awsome because it was a big shrimp and the y usually never go for it right away. I guess they just liked the smell of it or something. I recommend shrimp to everyone. It's not messy,enhances their colour, and they love it


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yea my P's love shrimp too. You feed your P's 12 feeders a day i would cut them down a lil unless you know they are healthy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Shrimp is awesome: I'm feeding it for well over a year as my piranha's staple diet, and they still go nuts over it.
Good for their coloration as well.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

all the fish i have had love it!!


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

let me rephrase that, I have 12 feesers but put in about 3 everyday untill there gone than I add 3 more. And these are larrge feeders too.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I think a little more virety may be something your pirahnas may like. I try to feed mine different stuff weekly. Just to teep things interesting.


----------



## illest (Nov 30, 2003)

just started feeding Krill, I've seen a drastic change from when I was just feeding them feeder goldfish...


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

get the small pop corn type for cocktails..not too expensive and u know it passed the FDA , how cleaner can it get?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep seems pretty much all Ps love shrimp.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

where do you get it? how much does it cost ?


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I buy two big bags of it from my local grocery store for like 4 bucks a bag, and these things are big too, they're like 4 inches. It's a pretty good deal I think. Besides my parents pay for it. lol


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

shrimp is awesome!!


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

with the shrimp do u micorwave it to thaw it out before u feed or just let it warm by the air?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mine lived on shrimp and there color was


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

shrimp is awesome for them!!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

FOR SOME REASON MY P'S HATE SHRIMP NOW,... THEY USED TO LIKE IT


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

NEVER zap seafood to defrost it!!!! Let it thaw at room temp!! Ive been feeding mine since i got them on shrimp n krill and there colour is awesome!! Just ask Jud hes seen em!!!! They get a feeder only v occassionally!!!!!!!


----------

